# Firefox no muestra la ventana la primera vez que lo ejecuto

## Brazlee

Hace apenas unos días termine de instalar Gentoo para AMD64, le puse KDE, y Firefox 3.0.1. Cuando quiero abrir Firefox se queda cargando un momento y después...desaparece todo indicio de Firefox, excepto en el visor de procesos, si mato el proceso y ejecuto de nuevo, esa vez sí abre :S. Y las consecutivas también, qué puede ser??

----------

## diegoto

Probaste ejecutarlo desde una consola para ver si tira algun error ?

Otra que podes hacer es borrar el directorio de configuracion del firefox, que se encuentra en el directorio del usuario /home/usuario/.mozilla y volver a ejecturalo para ver si sucede lo mismo.

Saludos

----------

## Brazlee

```
which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5175): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

which: no soundwrapper in (/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/games/bin)

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(npviewer.bin:5207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_destroy: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

    
```

La consola, después de un rato de ejecutarlo, va dejando esos avisos en el camino. Probe borrando la carpeta .mozilla, antes haciendo un backup  :Razz:  y abrio lo más bien. Será un problema del tema "Aero Fox" ? :S

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

La palabra widget que tanto se repite suena a chuchería agregada que no venía de fábrica... Alguno de los agregados o temas que estabas usando ha tenido algún problema pero ni idea cual, trato de no usar firefox.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

trata de borrar ./mozilla derepente se te acomoda

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

A mi tambien me pasa algo similar.

Al ejecutar aveces por primera vez firefox, le doy click al icono, y no se abre, intento abrirlo de nuevo y me dice que un proceso de firefox esta activo y no se puede abrir otro.. entonces, tengo que matar el proceso y volver a ejecutarlo.

¿A alguien le ocurrió algo similar y lo ha solucionado?

SOLUCIONADO !!!

EDITO: Me respondo a mi mismo.. por si le sirve a alguien de ayuda je je.

Lo que me ha solucionado este problema y alguno que otro que tenia con firefox ha sido borrar la carpeta .mozilla, ubicada en mi home, en mi caso:

Antes de borrar la carpeta .mozilla de nuestro directorio home, podemos hacer una copia de seguridad para despues poder importar los favoritos y demás historias...

En mi caso:

```

cp -r /home/zapa/.mozilla /home/zapa/.mozillabackup

```

Una vez ya salvada la carpeta .mozilla de firefox, la podemos borrar.. en mi caso hicé lo siguiente:

```

rm -r -f /home/zapa/.mozilla

```

Vuelvo a ejecutar firefox y el solito vuelve a crear de nuevo esa carpeta con todas las configuraciones y demas.. y a mi ya me funciona bien..

Espero que les sirva !!

Saludos.

----------

## diegoto

Parece que nadie lee lo post anteriores.

----------

## Coghan

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> trata de borrar ./mozilla derepente se te acomoda

 

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Lo que me ha solucionado este problema y alguno que otro que tenia con firefox ha sido borrar la carpeta .mozilla, ubicada en mi home,

 

Me parece poco prudente recomendar que se borre toda la carpeta donde se guarda la configuración completa, historial y bookmark sin antes avisar de hacer una copia de seguridad de la misma, tal y como el mismo creado el hilo comenta:

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> Probe borrando la carpeta .mozilla, antes haciendo un backup  y abrio lo más bien. Será un problema del tema "Aero Fox" ? :S

 

Sobre todo para los nuevos que os está costando lo vuestro tener vuestra Gentoo a medida tened en cuenta este punto. Antes que borrar nada, siempre es mejor averiguar que está pasando para comprenderlo y que no te vuelva a ocurrir, en el caso de Brazlee era el tema Aero Fox, simplemente con desactivar este tema es suficiente sin necesidad de perder todos los marcadores y la configuración que seguro algún tiempo llevó configurar. A mi por lo menos me resultaría de lo más fastidioso. Mover la carpeta .mozilla a otra ubicación está bien para descartar que el binario no está corrupto y no tener que recompilar y entonces nos centramos en localizar el fallo en la configuración.

La mayoría de los problemas cometidos en Gentoo son debidos a ser poco ordenado y tener poca paciencia. Corregid esto y aprendereis mucho de vuestra Gentoo.

----------

## Brazlee

jaja, sí es cierto, es la solución que dieron anteriormente  :Wink: , se agradece igual. Y sí, me pasa exactamente lo mismo. Otra opción es:

firefox -P en la consola, crear un perfil sin nada, y arrancar. Pero soy dependiente de las extensiones que uso :/, asi que no puedo borrar mi carpeta de configuración porque una vez que ponga todo como antes, voy a volver a tener el mismo problema.

Tengo: Gmail Notifier y Read it later, con el tema Aero Fox. 

Zapa, tienes alguna en comun conmigo?, asi busco una alternativa con la candidata a ser la que da problemas  :Razz: 

Y me aseguro que sea Aero Fox jaja...

----------

## ZaPa

Vaya si es verdad... Punto importante el de hacer una copia de seguridad para no perder marcadores y demás historias jeje.. un fallo  :Razz:   :Razz: .. me edito a mi mismo arriba..  :Razz: 

Pero ya os digo.. yo el problema lo tenia y no tengo ninguna extension especial instalada ni habilitada, y ningun tema puesto, todo por defecto.. y fué instalar firefox3 y empezar a darme ese problema y con la solución que planteo arriba (aunque sea un poco heavy xD) se me solucionó.

Comentar ideas.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Pero ya os digo.. yo el problema lo tenia y no tengo ninguna extension especial instalada ni habilitada, y ningun tema puesto, todo por defecto.. y fué instalar firefox3 y empezar a darme ese problema y con la solución que planteo arriba (aunque sea un poco heavy xD) se me solucionó.

 

¿Instalaste Firefox 3 desde cero o actualizaste desde la versión 2?, es muy probable que te quedaran cosas en tu .mozilla de firefox2 que la versión 3 no soporte y te provoque un comportamiento no deseado.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos.

Veamos, pues ya detecté donde estaba el problema que tenia en mi carpeta .mozilla, y el problema era el maldito plugin flash que tenia instalado anteriormente..

Ya qué, borre la carpeta .mozilla y firefox me creo una nueva y todo funcionaba perfectamente, pero claro... el  soporte para flash también lo habia borrado asi que copie el archivo libflashplayer (plugin flash) de mi backup de .mozilla anterior a la nueva carpeta creada, y cierro mozilla intento abrirlo y.. sorpresa ! no se inicia.. de nuevo tengo que matar el proceso e intentar iniciar firefox... asi que lo que hicé fué bajar una nueva versión del plugin flash y copiarla ahi y todo perfecto.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

Para evitar eso, es mejor instalar flash "a la gentoo", no copiando el fichero dentro de .mozilla

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ eix net flash

[I] net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  7.0.68 9.0.124.0 (~)10_beta20080702

     Installed versions:  10_beta20080702 

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player
```

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

En relación a flash, desde hace un par de meses, creo recordar, desde que se publicó en este foro un ebuild para instalar la versión 10 beta, lo llevo usando, y he de decir que satisfactoriamente, no he tenido cuelgues ni nada extraño con mi firefox compilado para amd64. 

Sorprende mucho los video de youtube a pantalla completa.

Los que los queráis probar, está en la rama ~arch como indica ekz en el anterior post.

----------

## Brazlee

Yo tengo flash a la Gentoo, por mi arquitectura   :Razz:  y el problema lo tengo igual, solo que hay una diferencia, a mí me pasa una sola vez...y despues nunca mas, hasta que reinicio :S. Vuelve a pasar una vez, mato el proceso y nunca más, y así  :Razz: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> Yo tengo flash a la Gentoo, por mi arquitectura   y el problema lo tengo igual, solo que hay una diferencia, a mí me pasa una sola vez...y despues nunca mas, hasta que reinicio :S. Vuelve a pasar una vez, mato el proceso y nunca más, y así 

 

La versión 10? De no ser así, que estás esperando?  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

 *Brazlee wrote:*   

> Yo tengo flash a la Gentoo, por mi arquitectura   y el problema lo tengo igual, solo que hay una diferencia, a mí me pasa una sola vez...y despues nunca mas, hasta que reinicio :S. Vuelve a pasar una vez, mato el proceso y nunca más, y así 

 

Entiendo que tu repuesta anterior dando por solucionado el problema queda invalidada. 

Yo en tu caso, y habiendo descartado la configuración, como has hecho antes, recompilaría de nuevo xlrunner y firefox, dando por supuesto que tienes el USE xulrunner activado para tu mozilla-firefox:

```
emerge -1 xulrunner

emerge -1 mozilla-firefox
```

Reinicia (para volver a la situación en la que según comentas, solo falla) y vuelve a probar desde la consola, si falla postea lo que saca la consola.

----------

